# 3D PRINTED SQUONKER



## johan (10/2/17)

IMHO the best looking 3D printed squonker (_if you look past the prototype internals_). The *ALT* is designed by Minwoo Lee, trading as BoostLab, South Korea (_also the very first guy, to my knowledge, that used Ultem in vape related gear_). I don't do FaceBook, but for those that are interested, he only trades via FB:

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/2/17)

johan said:


> IMHO the best looking 3D printed squonker (_if you look past the prototype internals_). The *ALT* is designed by Minwoo Lee, trading as BoostLab, South Korea (_also the very first guy, to my knowledge, that used Ultem in vape related gear_). I don't do FaceBook, but for those that are interested, he only trades via FB:


I dont do FB either, any idea of pricing?
Cant say Im a big fan of the "spiderman" back, but the rest of it looks quite good, prefer it to the Frankenskull.


----------



## Spydro (10/2/17)

johan said:


> IMHO the best looking 3D printed squonker (_if you look past the prototype internals_). The *ALT* is designed by Minwoo Lee, trading as BoostLab, South Korea (_also the very first guy, to my knowledge, that used Ultem in vape related gear_). I don't do FaceBook, but for those that are interested, he only trades via FB:




Only 3D printed squonkers I ever got involved with was Sculpteo Peko V2.2's almost 3 years ago. I bought 4 kits and 2 printed Pekos (White, Black), finishing supplies, tools, etc to do them. They are still in a box, were never assembled, finished or used. By the time they came I had so many Reos that I didn't have a need for them.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Daniel (10/2/17)

I think the big challenge for 3D mods is the heat signature , or if a battery vents but guess your mod melting is the least of your worries when a battery vents ......

Uncle @Andre been trying to get the FB link , do you have it maybe as I'm finding a lot of weirdos on FB by searching 'ALT Minwoo Lee' 

*EDIT* Nevermind found it under BoostLab .....


----------



## stevie g (10/2/17)

Very nice and very safe for venting. I like!.


----------



## johan (10/2/17)

blujeenz said:


> I dont do FB either, any idea of pricing?
> Cant say Im a big fan of the "spiderman" back, but the rest of it looks quite good, prefer it to the Frankenskull.



No Idea - might be on FB, alternatively someone else doing FB might be able to assist in pricing. Agree with the "spiderman" back, but I do like the smooth finish, lockable fire button and place to pop out battery - compared to other "rough" and "unfinished" 3D printed squonkers, this one really appeals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/2/17)

Daniel said:


> I think the big challenge for 3D mods is the heat signature , or if a battery vents but guess your mod melting is the least of your worries when a battery vents ......
> 
> Uncle @Andre been trying to get the FB link , do you have it maybe as I'm finding a lot of weirdos on FB by searching 'ALT Minwoo Lee'
> 
> *EDIT* Nevermind found it under BoostLab .....



Most guys doing 3D printed mods use Alu-nylon, which assist in higher "melting" point and overall material strength.


----------



## Daniel (10/2/17)

For those interested : https://www.facebook.com/groups/boostlab/

Seems it's a fan run page , but the original modder is quite active on the group.

List seems to be randomised as per previous run , so total of 40 in a list get's randomised and you get on or not. Quick blurb for the non-FB guys (dengit seems we missed the first batch , not sure when next batch will be) : 

Eish that price , would maybe rather buy a Reo .....

List will be opened for 6 hours since we live in different time zones.

* Dimension: 50.5mm * 23mm * 74mm
* Material: SLS 3D Print(polyamide), Copper, SS316L, Brass, PEEK
* Price: 180 USD + Shipping(EMS, EMS Premium)
* Schedule
- Open: Feb. 8 11:00 AM (GMT+09) 
- Close: open + 6 hours
- Randomizer: within 1 hour
- Invoicing: within 2 hours
- Payment: within 24 hours
- Shipping: within 24 hours

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## johan (10/2/17)

I agree - for a couple of quid more, I rather buy another Reo.


----------



## Polar (10/2/17)

Any one seen this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/2/17)

Polar said:


> Any one seen this?



Open sourced in November, 26650 and 18650 files.
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1911092/#files

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (10/2/17)

Yeah I messaged Minwoo earlier and didn't have time to post here. 180usd is a tad bit steep. Might aswell go with a paddy vapes mod. I did ask if that price included a atomizer. He has yet to respond back. Lol


----------



## Anneries (11/2/17)

I joined the Boost lab group to get more info. Nothing much, except pricing and that the batches are assigned by a randomizer. Seems like batches of 40 are released. AND they had issues with the loctite not glueing the magnets on the first batch.
Looks like an interesting little device, but will rather spend my cash on a localally produced squonker. And have change for a local driptip, hehe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (11/2/17)

Yup, 180usd mod only 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (11/2/17)

Polar said:


> Any one seen this?



No more Mushroom mods. The modders have closed down. The mods 3d plans are available on UKS for guys with 3d printers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (12/2/17)

Petrus said:


> No more Mushroom mods. The modders have closed down. The mods 3d plans are available on UKS for guys with 3d printers.



Know anyone with a 3D printer and the right materials to build it with? 
I'd love to watch it being printed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Polar (12/2/17)

spiv said:


> Know anyone with a 3D printer and the right materials to build it with?
> I'd love to watch it being printed.


Looks great in clear or white


This one is actually the concept mod found here- https://www.facebook.com/groups/MushroomMod/files/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (12/2/17)

Getting my 3D printer within the next two weeks, depending on SAPO of course, downloaded the files for the Mushroom mod already as well as a few other BF mods. Just have to find a few BF 510's and some copper plating as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (12/2/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> Getting my 3D printer within the next two weeks, depending on SAPO of course, downloaded the files for the Mushroom mod already as well as a few other BF mods. Just have to find a few BF 510's and some copper plating as well


Curious as to what you're getting and from where.
Delta or the traditional Prusa i3 style, SD card printing or tethered to PC?


----------



## Chris du Toit (12/2/17)

Hey @blujeenz going to get the Anet A8 Prusa i3 style. Coming from gearbest, should ship tomorrow then 3-7 day shipping then the wait for SAPO. It has SD card printing option. 

But I'm not gonna moan too much about the waiting part cause it's so much cheaper than buying locally! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (12/2/17)

Nice choice.
Ive been trolling Netrams site this past week, dunno why cos Ive got nothing to print and they are pricey as heck.


----------



## Tockit (14/2/17)

Where can i get copper Sheeting?
and has anyone found places in SA to get the components to finish up a mushroom mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/2/17)

Tockit said:


> Where can i get copper Sheeting?
> and has anyone found places in SA to get the components to finish up a mushroom mod



Copper is too soft for the positive switch part, you need beryllium copper or silver (the industry term for thin sheets are called "shim stock") - I do not know where in SA you can source same, try RC hobby shops and general engineering supplies stores.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/2/17)

Tockit said:


> Where can i get copper Sheeting?
> and has anyone found places in SA to get the components to finish up a mushroom mod


Non Ferrous metals in Salt river. http://nonferrousmetalworks.co.za/wp/products/copper/
Im not too sure what thickness is needed, looks like 2mm.
Clowns Hobbies in Bellville might stock some brass strips, dunno about copper though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (14/2/17)

Not sure what parts you need to form in copper guys.I've used 0.5mm copper which I've sometimes work hardened (the easy way,hit it with a hammer).
I've also used BC,supposedly better conductivity,certainly more 'spring' to it than copper and the BC I have is 0.010" or 0.254 mm.I couldn't find it in SA and had to get mine from overseas.
I've also used a silver solution suspended in cyanide to coat copper for better conductivity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (14/2/17)

This mod making stuff is tough. You guys who make the mods really have a gift.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/2/17)

Looks like its plain old 1mm thick oxygen free copper.
These are the parts needed, taken from the pdf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (14/2/17)

blujeenz said:


> Looks like its plain old 1mm thick oxygen free copper.
> These are the parts needed, taken from the pdf.
> View attachment 84976


That's correct and non ferossmetals has it. Sent them a mail to enquire on price. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (14/2/17)

If you are in a pinch you can always cut and flatted a copper pluming pipe.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Free-Copper-Sheet-from-Pipe/?ALLSTEPS
Not the best copper but it will work, just clean up the contact points and grease them with electric contact grease(cant remember what is called) or better yet, solder on contacts that wont oxidize or gold plate the contact points.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Tockit (14/2/17)

hands said:


> If you are in a pinch you can always cut and flatted a copper pluming pipe.
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Free-Copper-Sheet-from-Pipe/?ALLSTEPS
> Not the best copper but it will work, just clean up the contact points and grease them with electric contact grease(cant remember what is called) or better yet, solder on contacts that wont oxidize or gold plate the contact points.


Thanks for the link. I have access to copper pipe. If push comes to shove I'll try this 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (25/8/17)

Tockit said:


> That's correct and non ferossmetals has it. Sent them a mail to enquire on price.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



Hi there

Did you come right non ferossmetals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cloud9 (25/8/17)

gents have a look at a company called 3d Bitz South Africa, the make a 3D printed Squonker.


----------



## Tockit (26/8/17)

Vape0206 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Did you come right non ferossmetals?
> 
> ...


Nope, haven't heard from them and didn't bother following up. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (26/8/17)

Tockit said:


> Nope, haven't heard from them and didn't bother following up.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



That sucks..the copper is the only component im struggling to find


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/8/17)

Vape0206 said:


> That sucks..the copper is the only component im struggling to find
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What copper you looking for brother? Copper strips?


----------



## Vape0206 (26/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> What copper you looking for brother? Copper strips?



Yes sir..1mm thick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (26/8/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/8/17)

Vape0206 said:


> Yes sir..1mm thick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There is a company called non ferous metal works try them out brother

http://www.nfm.co.za/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vape0206 (26/8/17)

I'll make a turn in the week..will the varitube v2 bf 510 work with this mushroom mod?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (26/8/17)

Vape0206 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Other options to look at are flattened copper tubing, Brights also sells a 9mm dia copper tube used in the aircon industry, also perforated copper ground strap is usually in the 1mm thick range.


----------

